
Windows 10 China Government Edition - comstock
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/05/23/announcing-windows-10-china-government-edition-new-surface-pro/amp/
======
arkitaip
"The China Government Edition will use these manageability features to remove
features that are not needed by Chinese government employees like OneDrive, to
manage all telemetry and updates, and to enable the government to use its own
encryption algorithms within its computer systems."

It's sad yet astonishing that the people who get the most secure, experience
optimized and pro privacy version of Windows live in one of the world's most
oppressive countries. It's sad because security, usability and privacy isn't
something that Microsoft defaults to, it has to be coerced to implement these
things or have its business opportunities in China being jeopardized. Maybe
this is a lesson that Western governments need to embrace.

